# What filler to use on laminate countertop



## Georgepag (Nov 13, 2010)

I am going to be covering this kitchen laminate with a 2 step faux granite epoxy coating. There are some open joints that I want to fill where the backsplash meets the countertop and where the two sections of laminate at the corner joint have separated. At that location some water got under the laminate causing the underlying wood to swell. I’m going to cut the laminate in this area, grind down the elevated wood and then fill this and the joints smooth. I’m thinking of using Bondo to do the filling because it is quick, will fill the ground out area and will sand smooth. Anyone see a problem with using this on laminate?
Before the epoxy the counter will get two coats of oil based primer.








I 
I


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Bondo sounds like a reasonable choice. That said, I don't see the faux finish holding up long term but I've already been wrong more than once today.


----------



## Georgepag (Nov 13, 2010)

It is a two part process, the second of which I’d to apply a heavy coat of clear epoxy. From the examples shown in the product information the results look great and are pretty durable. This is a rental so this is a comparatively inexpensive solution to improve the counter until I decide to replace it.
Disclaimer: I have no financial interest in this product. Just sharing the link because it looks like an interesting option.






Epoxy Kitchen Countertop Refinishing Kits | Armor Garage


Achieve amazing granite like finish on any countertop with no artistic skills or prior experience needed! All inclusive kit makes it easy to do.




www.armorgarage.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Priusron (Oct 25, 2020)

We put granite in my mil re tal. It was not very expensive at all.


----------



## Georgepag (Nov 13, 2010)

Following up on this with the results. The Bondo worked great. Here’s a photo with a photo of the overall before and after. The top looks great. There are some areas that are not perfect but that is due to my unfamiliarity with applying the product, not the product itself. I would definitely use it again and the next time results would even better.


























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

As long as you're happy! What kind of durability is your finish gonna have? Were you the guy who had roller lines in the finish?


----------



## Georgepag (Nov 13, 2010)

When putting on the color layer I got some roller lines but I could roll out the roller lines. For durability the manufacture saw it is highly resistant to knives and heat. I wouldn’t set a hot pan down on it and use a cutting board. N other words, treat it like any other countertop.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Filianore (May 19, 2021)

Yoela said:


> So, how have you done it? I have to do a similar thing right now, and I am not quite sure how to do it. Theoretically, I do not see any kind of problem using Bondo, but my wife actually wants to have Granite epoxy coating. I am actually thinking about getting a new granite countertop and throw this one away as I do not like it, and I am afraid that Bondo might not work out. I have already browsed the best countertops store online, and I have found some really great granite countertops. However, my wife thinks it is a waste of money.


I understand that this is a start-up company because there is not a lot of assortment, but the prices should be very attractive)


----------

